# My future chihuahua!



## Chihuahua Luver 101 (Aug 11, 2012)

*Chihuahua is gonna be mine! *

This is my future girl. I'm getting her in a few weeks, because she is too young  

She is the color brown and white  and VERY cute! 

D46CD6E6-98D1-41CB-B780-4AA009750552-1169-000001B250A60A21_zps7ccec509.jpg picture by Catherine_2002 - Photobucket

and here is another picture of her..

C556B3A6-E598-4AD4-9307-A026DA0A0006-1169-000001B24B348732_zps784f7235.jpg picture by Catherine_2002 - Photobucket


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

She's pretty! 

She looks super young, when are you getting her? You should try to have the breeder keep her until at least 10 weeks to maximize health and socialization. 

Have you named her yet? 

Congrats!!!



Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## Chihuahua Luver 101 (Aug 11, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> She's pretty!
> 
> She looks super young, when are you getting her? You should try to have the breeder keep her until at least 10 weeks to maximize health and socialization.
> 
> ...


Thanks!  

I'm getting her in 2 weeks  She is around 3 weeks old.. But that's what the breeder told me(About the 2 more weeks and the age).

No, I didn't think of a name yet..


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

So you'll get her at 5 weeks old? That's kinda young I think. 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

That is extremely young! Many litters are not even weaned at 5 weeks, let alone going to their homes. 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## Chihuahua Luver 101 (Aug 11, 2012)

That's what the breeder told me.. and she has a lot of chihuahuas..


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

A lot of chihuahuas means nothing. If that is when you and the breeder are set on you getting her, you may have a little bit of extra work ahead of you. Another member on here, heartgram, recently did it with her pup Noah. Noah is thriving, but it has been a lot of work and socializing has been vital for him because he missed socializing with his litter mates and parents. Maybe PM her for her experience?

Usually they need to eat every few hours. And depending on her size, you'll need to take precautions for hypoglycemia. And make sure she is warm and night. And get her on good food... What are you planning to feed?

You have two weeks- you can definitely be prepared by then.

Good luck and please ask if you have questions or need advice. 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## Chihuahua Luver 101 (Aug 11, 2012)

Ok, thanks 

I do have questions..
Is there special food for chihuahuas and at what time do I need to feed her? It's just this is my first time owning a chihuahua & I've heard that people feed them like 4 times a day, but small amounts of food..

I'll make sure to get her blankets so she can be warm 2


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Hello, I know that feeling of excitement whilst waiting for a new puppy, but 5 weeks is way too young. In many countries it's illegal to sell them before 6 or 8 weeks and with Chihuahua's, most people like to collect them earliest 10 weeks or 12 weeks is better.

I am sorry to say that any breeder who lets a Chi puppy go at 5 weeks is NOT reputable and is, in fact, risking that puppy's life by letting it go to anyone who doesn't have years of experience in raising puppies i.e. you'll need to feed her a special formula (NOT MILK) every 2 hours day and night and if she doesn't eat, and many don't because they're so tiny and upset, she could get low sugar levels and die very quickly.

I recommend you leave the puppy on it's mother for at least an extra 3 weeks, even if the breeder charges you a little bit more - how many Chihuahuas does she have btw? Have you been to visit her at all?


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Do you know what food she is on now?

There is no food specific for chihuahuas but there are certainly good foods out there. 

My top recommendation is Ziwipeak. It is an air dried raw diet. It has all of the benefits of raw without the difficulty. 

If you want to feed a traditional kibble, I would recommend Acana grain free or Fromm four star grain free. They are usually sold at speciality pet stores. If you want something you can get at a chain pet supply store, I'd recommend natures variety instinct or blue buffalo wilderness. Just make sure that whatever food you feed is acceptable for "all life stages" or designated just for puppies. 

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com is a good site to find good dog foods. Look for at least a 4 star food. 

If you find a food, come on here for opinions, feeding tips, etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## stephanie.f8291 (Aug 29, 2012)

From personal experience, I can tell you that if you can wait until the pup is at least 8-10 weeks old you will be doing yourself and the puppy a huge favor. My little guy came to me at 4 or 5 weeks old. For the first two weeks is was literally feed every 2 hours (tiny tiny amounts), take for a wee and a poo (they may still need help with this too), wrap in warm blanket, rinse and repeat around the clock. He will need someone with him 24/7 for two weeks or longer, because of his high risk for a hyperglys. episodes and these can lead to death very quickly. Is that something that you are prepared for?

You are also going to have to be extra vigilant with the vet. Until we got through our 10 week shots, our vet wanted us to come in every week at least once to do a weight check and to make sure he was eating well. For me in vet bills alone with dog insurance, I have paid about $600 out of pocket so far in a little over 6 weeks time. Are you prepared to do that and are you able to do that?

Then there is the socialization skills that he is lacking that are becoming more apparent. He is nice and friendly when meeting humans of all kinds, however, he is not so good with meeting other dogs. I don't want 18 years of walking a dog who can never pass another dog with out going bonkers so we are signed up for two different puppy classes (again expensive) and every other week of one on one training sessions with a trainer ($$$). All of this is only to get him socially where he would be if he had been with his mother and litter mates until he was really ready to come to us. After this we will be in regular training until we are up to snuff, but that is normal. All of this is in addition to at least twice daily "formal" training sessions at home and all of the other work that we do during the course of a regular day.

I think the puppy is adorable! I just want you to know what you are getting into before you bring him home (possibly a little too early).


----------



## Chihuahua Luver 101 (Aug 11, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> Do you know what food she is on now?
> 
> There is no food specific for chihuahuas but there are certainly good foods out there.
> 
> ...


Ok, thanks 

If i have any more questions, I'll ask u if thats ok 

Oh, and i dont really know about wat food she is on now..


----------



## Chihuahua Luver 101 (Aug 11, 2012)

stephanie.f8291 said:


> From personal experience, I can tell you that if you can wait until the pup is at least 8-10 weeks old you will be doing yourself and the puppy a huge favor. My little guy came to me at 4 or 5 weeks old. For the first two weeks is was literally feed every 2 hours (tiny tiny amounts), take for a wee and a poo (they may still need help with this too), wrap in warm blanket, rinse and repeat around the clock. He will need someone with him 24/7 for two weeks or longer, because of his high risk for a hyperglys. episodes and these can lead to death very quickly. Is that something that you are prepared for?
> 
> You are also going to have to be extra vigilant with the vet. Until we got through our 10 week shots, our vet wanted us to come in every week at least once to do a weight check and to make sure he was eating well. For me in vet bills alone with dog insurance, I have paid about $600 out of pocket so far in a little over 6 weeks time. Are you prepared to do that and are you able to do that?
> 
> ...


Ok, I'll tell the breeder if she could hold her for more weeks


----------



## Chihuahua Luver 101 (Aug 11, 2012)

AussieLass said:


> Hello, I know that feeling of excitement whilst waiting for a new puppy, but 5 weeks is way too young. In many countries it's illegal to sell them before 6 or 8 weeks and with Chihuahua's, most people like to collect them earliest 10 weeks or 12 weeks is better.
> 
> I am sorry to say that any breeder who lets a Chi puppy go at 5 weeks is NOT reputable and is, in fact, risking that puppy's life by letting it go to anyone who doesn't have years of experience in raising puppies i.e. you'll need to feed her a special formula (NOT MILK) every 2 hours day and night and if she doesn't eat, and many don't because they're so tiny and upset, she could get low sugar levels and die very quickly.
> 
> I recommend you leave the puppy on it's mother for at least an extra 3 weeks, even if the breeder charges you a little bit more - how many Chihuahuas does she have btw? Have you been to visit her at all?


Ill just tell the breeder to hold her for more weeks


----------



## stephanie.f8291 (Aug 29, 2012)

I hope that she can keep her a little longer! Let us know how it goes. Everyone here is a wonderful source of info and help for when the time is right to bring your little one home. So if you have questions or concerns, just ask. I promise that someone (or a whole lot of someones) will be able to help.


----------



## Chihuahua Luver 101 (Aug 11, 2012)

Ok, thankz!! 

Ill post a new thread after i get her for sure


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Personally, the breeder should be keeping her until she is a MINIMUM of 8 weeks, although 10-12 weeks is preferred. If ask her why she weans and sells the pups so early. Where I come from, Florida, USA it is illegal to sell a puppy that is younger than 8 weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## Chihuahua Luver 101 (Aug 11, 2012)

Ok  I'll ask her ..


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I personally would pass on the puppy and find a puppy from a breeder that would never consider letting the puppy go before 8-10 weeks of age absolute minimum.

As a breeder, I can tell you that there is NOOOOOO way most normal chihuahua puppies are ready to go at 5 weeks. Mine all are still nursing FULL TIME at that point, they don't even start to wean until 6-7 weeks and weaning is not complete until 10-11 weeks. 12 weeks is the earliest I let mine go. Some people force weaning onto younger puppies but ideally as long as mamas will let them nurse, they should (and that is much longer than 5 weeks). 

When you buy a puppy from a breeder that is willing to let them go so early/young, you are not buying from a good or reputable breeder. You are supporting the entire problem that causes dogs and puppies to end up in shelters or worse, euthanized. 

Buy from a good, reputable breeder, or RESCUE. To learn more about what a reputable breeder is, check out these articles:

Backyard Breeder vs Reputable Breeder

AKC Facts and Stats

Buying from a back yard breeder, pet store/puppy mill, etc. only perpetuates the horrible cycle that continues the breeding of un-health tested, not-to-standard dogs. If you want one of those, RESCUE!


----------



## Chihuahua Luver 101 (Aug 11, 2012)

flippedstars said:


> I personally would pass on the puppy and find a puppy from a breeder that would never consider letting the puppy go before 8-10 weeks of age absolute minimum.
> 
> As a breeder, I can tell you that there is NOOOOOO way most normal chihuahua puppies are ready to go at 5 weeks. Mine all are still nursing FULL TIME at that point, they don't even start to wean until 6-7 weeks and weaning is not complete until 10-11 weeks. 12 weeks is the earliest I let mine go. Some people force weaning onto younger puppies but ideally as long as mamas will let them nurse, they should (and that is much longer than 5 weeks).
> 
> ...


Like I said, I'll tell the breeder to hold on to her longer


----------



## Chihuahua Luver 101 (Aug 11, 2012)

If I get another dog, I'll rescue


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

The other thing is, if this so-called "breeder" (and I use that term very loosely) won't keep puppy longer, I'm not sure what your circumstances are, your age etc but if you're at school during the day, is Mom going to be prepared to feed every two hours and then you take over when you get home, including several feeds throughout the night.

Most pups have been pee-pad trained or almost there by the time people get them at 10-12 weeks, they've learnt doggy etiquette, GOOD breeders acclimate them to the outside world, car rides, loud noises (playing CD's of storms, trucks etc).

Am I right in guessing that this pup is very cheap compared to others you've found online and that is what drew you to it first up? As one of the girls said above, a puppy like this could be the worst false economy with subsequent vet bills, special formula.

Also for as long as a puppy is nursing from it's mother is it receiving anti-bodies that will stay with it for life - you can imagine what happens when that is cut short - it will result in a sickly puppy prone to catch anything and will have a very weak immune system, poorly tummy.

Are you sure this "breeder" is not running a puppy farm? It sounds very much like she could be if she's trying to get them out the door at that age and has "lots of Chihuahuas" as you said. Google puppy farms and read up on them ... I just don't want to see you get a broken heart over something that could easily end in tragedy as a result of someone else's actions.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Do you still have your 2' tall Papillion, I think you said it was?

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/other-pets/71871-my-lil-girl.html

It would be hellishly dangerous bringing a new tiny puppy home and allowing them to be together initially, for many weeks in fact, until the Chi is able to cope with a much larger playmate.

Much better and easier for you and your family to get a young, strong "teenage" rescue perhaps?


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm a bit shocked. What kind of breeder is giving his loved puppies away at 5 weeks old?! A responsible breeder would never give puppies away before they are at least 8 weeks old (better even later). 
I personally would not take the puppy and look for a responsible breeder. You can do so many things wrong when you get a 5 weeks old puppy and I believe a puppy in that age belongs to his mother and litter mates. I have read in other forums about ppl getting their puppies that young and a couple of them died because the owners simply didn't have enough knowledge about how to care for such a young pup and what can be done wrong (I mean how would anyone know without beeing a breeder).


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

I got my first puppy at the age of 6 weeks because the breeder was sick of dealing with the puppies and wanted them gone. While I love Quinn to death leaving his mom and littermates so early has resulted in issues that wouldn't have been a problem if had socialized with both the breeder and his litter.
If you are dead set on getting this puppy it is best for you and the puppy that it gets to stay with mama as long as possible.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

A puppy should leave its mother absolutely no earlier than 8 weeks. 10-12 weeks is more ideal. If you bring home a 5 week old puppy, be prepared to feed her every 2-3 hours. It is doubtful that she will even be weaned from their mother's milk yet, so she is going to need very soft, wet food. She will not be able to eat kibble yet. You must make sure she eats often and that her blood sugar stays up. Puppies that young are very prone to hypoglycemia.

If you can get canned Ziwipeak, that's probably a very good option to start with feeding her. When she can eat solids, dry Ziwipeak is your best premade option. Ziwipeak is premade raw. If you want to go the kibble route, I would recommend grain-free Acana. But she will not be able to eat that at 5 weeks.

This is a really good place to research dog food brands and find out which one is best:
Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor

Good luck. I would highly advise not taking this pup home at 5 weeks old and asking the "breeder" to at least keep her until 8 weeks. She is going to be so unsocialized and you are going to have a lot of work on your hands. I would never consider buying a puppy from a breeder that lets her puppies go so early. That breeder should not be allowed to breed dogs if this is the way she handles the puppies. This is the kind of breeder that just wants to get the puppies out the door as soon as possible so she can stop dealing with them and get her money. Not a true breeder.


----------



## Chihuahua Luver 101 (Aug 11, 2012)

Ok, I told the breeder, and she said she can hold her for more weeks


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Chihuahua Luver 101 said:


> Ok, I told the breeder, and she said she can hold her for more weeks


That is great but....you're not getting the point of what people are trying to tell you. I know it's difficult because you obviously have your heart set on this cute little pup but supporting breeders who are CLEARLY not in it for the best for their pups is only helping to make over population worse! The only way to stop over population of dogs in general...not even just Chi's...is to NOT buy from the ones who don't take health/well being of a dog into consideration! It is ILLEGAL in the US (at least most states from what I gather) to take a puppy away from it's mother before 8 weeks of age. ILLEGAL because it's not only endangering the health of the puppy...but because the puppy NEEDS that long to learn the basics of being a well manner dog. Taking a pup before then...it's likely the dog will lack basic behaviors like bite inhibition (dogs who lack this are put to sleep ALL the time--even if it's "playfull"!!! It can still hurt humans & they WILL put them to sleep!). Supporting a breeder who doesn't care about that--is not doing the dogs ANY favors & is setting ALL of their puppies up to fail.

All that isn't even getting into the special needs of a Chihuahua...which is why most breeders keep them at least 10-12 weeks. Chihuahua puppies can die in hours if they end up with hypoglycemia (which is super common in the breed & especially while they're young). You can't just feed them twice a day at 12 weeks most of the time let alone a 5 week old puppy. With our puppies at 5 weeks...yeah they've been introduced to solids for a week but...they still rely on their mouth to eat often enough so they don't have a sugar drop at that point. 

Sorry we're on "raining on your parade" & you obviously will do what you want. But just know this...it's folks who don't do their research to find a reputable breeder who are allowing/supporting these "breeders" to continue doing what they are doing. And that is no less than overpopulating shelters with dogs & who are literally killing thousands of dogs a day because there just isn't enough room/homes for them! With out people who care enough to NOT buy from these "breeders" the problem will only continue to get worse. My recommendation is...find a reputable breeder to buy a puppy from or rescue! Then spread the word on "breeders" who are less than reputable so that they are that much closer to being STOPPED!!

Stepping off of my soapbox. :daisy:


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

MChis said:


> That is great but....you're not getting the point of what people are trying to tell you. I know it's difficult because you obviously have your heart set on this cute little pup but supporting breeders who are CLEARLY not in it for the best for their pups is only helping to make over population worse! The only way to stop over population of dogs in general...not even just Chi's...is to NOT buy from the ones who don't take health/well being of a dog into consideration! It is ILLEGAL in the US (at least most states from what I gather) to take a puppy away from it's mother before 8 weeks of age. ILLEGAL because it's not only endangering the health of the puppy...but because the puppy NEEDS that long to learn the basics of being a well manner dog. Taking a pup before then...it's likely the dog will lack basic behaviors like bite inhibition (dogs who lack this are put to sleep ALL the time--even if it's "playfull"!!! It can still hurt humans & they WILL put them to sleep!). Supporting a breeder who doesn't care about that--is not doing the dogs ANY favors & is setting ALL of their puppies up to fail.
> 
> All that isn't even getting into the special needs of a Chihuahua...which is why most breeders keep them at least 10-12 weeks. Chihuahua puppies can die in hours if they end up with hypoglycemia (which is super common in the breed & especially while they're young). You can't just feed them twice a day at 12 weeks most of the time let alone a 5 week old puppy. With our puppies at 5 weeks...yeah they've been introduced to solids for a week but...they still rely on their mouth to eat often enough so they don't have a sugar drop at that point.
> 
> ...


I agree with this 100%. Couldn't have said it better myself. The age of the puppy is only a symptom of a bigger problem with this breeder, unfortunately. 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

> Chihuahua Luver 101 Ok, I told the breeder, and she said she can hold her for more weeks


I note you didn't answer about whether or not you still have your 2' tall Papillion with you, or is she gone now? 

I've seen 2 puppies get cherry eye in 2 weeks from rough play, one a sibling and the other a stranger's dog - the operation costs $1,000.



> *The age of the puppy is only a symptom of a bigger problem with this breeder, unfortunately*.


And therein lies the crux of the entire matter, Your Honour!!! That's it in a nutshell Ash, a perfect summary. 

Doesn't it make you wish that some of us could track these breeders down and take the appropriate steps to ensure that they were stopped from their wicked practices and suffered the appropriate fate i.e. large fines etc. I don't know how they live with themselves to be honest.


----------



## Chihuahua Luver 101 (Aug 11, 2012)

I Still have lexy.


----------



## blacktrack208 (Aug 30, 2012)

We got Twinkie when she was only 8 weeks, and while I wouldn't do anything differently because she's perfect... She was a time consuming little handful because she was SO young. I am not working right now, so I was able to spend all of my time with her, but if you can't do that I don't know if I'd get one that young. She also had some pooping issues because she was so young and tiny. That's fixed now, but we've had her a month and are already at about $500 that we've paid the vet. Speaking of vets- MAKE SURE your vet is familiar with chihuahuas. They have different health issues than most puppies. I read somewhere that if the vet doesn't feel around the puppies head for the little skull gap(that's definitely not the proper term) within the first few minutes to find another vet, because this one doesn't know their stuff. Hmm what else, oh. For your other dog- we have a pretty big cat. She isn't aggressive, but we didn't want them playing rigt away because Twinkie is 1/10 the size of her fat *** lol... So we found a cheap play pen and put her in there when we had to step away or whatever so the cat couldn't hurt her. One last thing is we bought her a little ramp so she can get on&off the couch cause she'll never be tall enough to do that alone. Sorry this was so long, I just kind of know what it's like to get a SUPER young puppy, and I wish that I had people like the ones on here to warn me about just how much work it was going to be. It's all worth it if you can do it correctly, but if you can't there are tons of older puppies out there to adopt. I can even give you the name of the shelter we got Twinkie from, they transport dogs and get tons of chihuahuas. Just something to think about! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

blacktrack208 said:


> We got Twinkie when she was only 8 weeks, and while I wouldn't do anything differently because she's perfect... She was a time consuming little handful because she was SO young. I am not working right now, so I was able to spend all of my time with her, but if you can't do that I don't know if I'd get one that young. She also had some pooping issues because she was so young and tiny. That's fixed now, but we've had her a month and are already at about $500 that we've paid the vet. Speaking of vets- MAKE SURE your vet is familiar with chihuahuas. They have different health issues than most puppies. I read somewhere that if the vet doesn't feel around the puppies head for the little skull gap(that's definitely not the proper term) within the first few minutes to find another vet, because this one doesn't know their stuff. Hmm what else, oh. For your other dog- we have a pretty big cat. She isn't aggressive, but we didn't want them playing rigt away because Twinkie is 1/10 the size of her fat *** lol... So we found a cheap play pen and put her in there when we had to step away or whatever so the cat couldn't hurt her. One last thing is we bought her a little ramp so she can get on&off the couch cause she'll never be tall enough to do that alone. Sorry this was so long, I just kind of know what it's like to get a SUPER young puppy, and I wish that I had people like the ones on here to warn me about just how much work it was going to be. It's all worth it if you can do it correctly, but if you can't there are tons of older puppies out there to adopt. I can even give you the name of the shelter we got Twinkie from, they transport dogs and get tons of chihuahuas. Just something to think about!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


You are doing great. And you just demonstrated to OP how hard it is to take care of an 8 week old puppy, who is way more independent than a 5 week old. 

A decent vet that has some familiarity with Chis will always check for a molera and check the pups knees. They will also discuss spaying and neutering (what age/size) they feel comfortable with. 

And the ramp is a great idea. Toby is 5.3 lbs and still uses stairs. Jumping is super hard on their knees and they are prone to problems 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## blacktrack208 (Aug 30, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> You are doing great. And you just demonstrated to OP how hard it is to take care of an 8 week old puppy, who is way more independent than a 5 week old.
> 
> A decent vet that has some familiarity with Chis will always check for a molera and check the pups knees. They will also discuss spaying and neutering (what age/size) they feel comfortable with.
> 
> ...


Yeah that's very true, every week you see a huge difference. 3 is a prettttty huge gap. 
And the funny thing about the ramp is that our neighbors builds those kitty condo things, we grabbed one for the cat and he was nice enough to custom build Twinkie a ramp! I swear, only my puppy would have a custom build super soft ramp just to get on+ off a couch. I need a life haha 

And original poster- I really hope you don't think anyone is trying to bully you out of this. I am brand new to chihuahua life,& this forum.. I've learned that everyone on here will have your&the puppies best interest at heart.. It may not be what you want to hear, but these are people who really know their stuff.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

MChis said:


> That is great but....you're not getting the point of what people are trying to tell you. I know it's difficult because you obviously have your heart set on this cute little pup but supporting breeders who are CLEARLY not in it for the best for their pups is only helping to make over population worse! The only way to stop over population of dogs in general...not even just Chi's...is to NOT buy from the ones who don't take health/well being of a dog into consideration! It is ILLEGAL in the US (at least most states from what I gather) to take a puppy away from it's mother before 8 weeks of age. ILLEGAL because it's not only endangering the health of the puppy...but because the puppy NEEDS that long to learn the basics of being a well manner dog. Taking a pup before then...it's likely the dog will lack basic behaviors like bite inhibition (dogs who lack this are put to sleep ALL the time--even if it's "playfull"!!! It can still hurt humans & they WILL put them to sleep!). Supporting a breeder who doesn't care about that--is not doing the dogs ANY favors & is setting ALL of their puppies up to fail.
> 
> All that isn't even getting into the special needs of a Chihuahua...which is why most breeders keep them at least 10-12 weeks. Chihuahua puppies can die in hours if they end up with hypoglycemia (which is super common in the breed & especially while they're young). You can't just feed them twice a day at 12 weeks most of the time let alone a 5 week old puppy. With our puppies at 5 weeks...yeah they've been introduced to solids for a week but...they still rely on their mouth to eat often enough so they don't have a sugar drop at that point.
> 
> ...


Agreed!!! I would run far from this breeder. The puppy may be cute, but that means nothing in the long run. It could have serious health and socialization problems, even if the breeder keeps it for a few more weeks. Just something to think about- I got one of my puppies at 9 weeks and one at 13. The one I got at a younger age has a much harder time adapting to new situations and people, even after I socialized her extensively (daily walks, going to stores, agility classes,etc). Chihuahuas already require tons of socialization.. You don't want to make your job harder.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I don't think the op even cares or is actually reading the responses or acting on them as it seems by her 3 word replies unfortunately this poor pup will suffer for that.


----------



## stephanie.f8291 (Aug 29, 2012)

Chihuahua Luver 101, I know it is none of my business, but may I ask how old you are? You seem to be pretty young just based off of your posts. Are you living at home with your parents or other adults? If you are I would be interested in knowing their perspective on the puppy.

As for you and the puppy, I think you have probably been overwhelmed a bit by what everyone is throwing at you. I hope that you know that everyone here is trying to help you do what is best for you and the puppy. I hope you understand that we are not being harsh even though at times it may seem that way. I personally just want to make sure you understand what a huge undertaking a puppy of this age can be. If I had the option of doing things differently, I would have waited until Biscuit was older. I think it would have been the best thing for him. For us, however, the situation was the owner was splitting up the mom and the litter and I thought that since I am a homemaker and I don't have to work out of the home that I would be okay with dealing with a puppy as young as he was and he was given to me by a family member. I also come from a place of experience when it comes to animals. I have hand raised everything from chickens, to pigs, to goats, to cows, to horses, to cats and dogs. I knew from experience growing up on a farm what I was getting into even though I have never been a chi owner. Even with All that experience, I can tell you the longer a baby is with mom the better. There are things that animal mothers teach their young that we as humans really cannot do and it is the babies that really pay the price.

I am not going to tell you to not get the puppy. That is between you and the current owner of the pup. I will say make sure this is the right thing for you. You cannot bring this little one home and then a month or 6 months or a year later decide it is too hard and that she has behavior issues and give her up. You have to make sure that you are prepared to deal with everything that this girl needs for 15-18 years.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Re the Molera issue, I would never think less of a Vet if they weren't aware of it, considering Chi's are the only breed who have it - to me it certainly is NOT the mark of a good vet, whether they know about it or not. 

I can just imagine the students' Prof in a lecture one day, "Oh btw everyone Chis have this hole in their head, check it every time to impress upon the owner that you are proficient in your trade". You could find the best vet in the world who wouldn't know about Moleras 'coz he may've missed that lecture, or forgot about it over the ensuing years because it's really not important one way or the other. 

At the end of the day, it doesn't matter if a Chi has one or not, it's not not a given that all will and, if it's there, so what? It's not like they're going to do anything about it - they can tell you to be careful of it, but all the care in the world isn't going to be able to stop a pup from having an accident during zoomies etc. and it's not like owners go around poking/damaging their pup's head.

Many's the time a young or even older Doctor will say, "Wow I've never seen/encountered this before" and you swallow hard thinking "OMG how did you even get to be a Doctor then!!!" Example in case, I rushed my 3 month preemie son to a Pead because his testicles suddenly got bigger than a full grown man and his willy had disappeared completely, terrifying stuff. That's exactly what the 65 year old SPECIALIST said to us .... I nearly died on the spot as baby was fitting, had a temp fit to kill and was hysterical. Rushed across the hallway to a Urologist who said he needed instant circumcision due to 10 times too much foreskin. N.B. He had to do years & years of specialised extra study to know that didn't he.

I just get upset when people forsake a particular vet purely & simply because they don't know about this trait of Chis, they could be doing themselves, and their pups, a big disservice at the end of the day.


----------



## pjknust (Oct 26, 2011)

In most states its illegal to let a puppy go before 8 wks. Tiny puppies should stay til 10 - 12 wks. Our teacup poodles stay til 5 mo old.

pam in TX


----------



## blacktrack208 (Aug 30, 2012)

AussieLass said:


> Re the Molera issue, I would never think less of a Vet if they weren't aware of it, considering Chi's are the only breed who have it - to me it certainly is NOT the mark of a good vet, whether they know about it or not.


I would never think less of a vet, I dated someone who's sister was going to school to be a vet, and I know they work reeeeally hard and study their butts off. I just know I was really new to chihuahua's, so having a vet that knew the breed well has been really helpful. When one of the first things that she did was feel around Twinkie's head and make sure that we were familiar with Molera it was comforting. The OP seems new to having a chihuahua also, so having a vet who is really familiar with the breed seems like it would definitely help her too in my opinion.


----------



## Chihuahua Luver 101 (Aug 11, 2012)

This chihuahua will not suffer and what I'm saying is true. I'd really like if you changed the subject back to the real subject.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Chihuahua Luver 101 said:


> This chihuahua will not suffer and what I'm saying is true. I'd really like if you changed the subject back to the real subject.


Everyone is just trying to help. Finding a cheap deal is most likely not going to be very cheap for you long term in vet bills. If I were you, I would run from this breeder and find a breeder who knows what their doing and is responsible with their puppies. It's going to be a lot easier on you and the puppy.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

blacktrack208 said:


> I would never think less of a vet, .


I wasn't suggesting for one minute that you would think less of a vet, rather, I was simply expressing my thoughts I've had for ages on this, and other issues, when people GENERALLY dive in and are so quick to say, "oooh, change vets, that's not a good vet" is all 



> I'd really like if you changed the subject back to the real subject.


Hmm, but what is the "real subject" - you've not asked any questions, simply made a statement saying your chosen pup is coming in a few weeks because it's "too young" (anything less than 8 weeks is LEGALLY too young) and posted a couple of photos - so what's the "real subject" exactly, what do you want us to say/talk about?

*The simple fact of the matter is you're buying a pup from a clearly dodgey backyard breeder or puppy mill/farm. I would suggest you email them the link to this thred & let them come in and tell us exactly why any of us are wrong in what we've said and/or the advice we've spent our valuable time trying to impart to you is in any way flawed! They won't because there's no way of defending their actions, they're morally wrong and quite disgusting to be frank, there is no kinder way of putting it.

EVERYONE WHO HAS POSTED HERE IS TRYING TO PROTECT YOU FROM THIS BREEDER and yourself.*


----------



## stephanie.f8291 (Aug 29, 2012)

Can I ask a stupid question to everyone who has responded in this thread?

Is the OP of this thread a real person or is this a child playing at being a grown up?

The responses that the OP is having to what everyone is saying are so minimal AND they are asking NO real questions.

I am just getting bad vibes. . .


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

stephanie.f8291 said:


> Can I ask a stupid question to everyone who has responded in this thread?
> 
> Is the OP of this thread a real person or is this a child playing at being a grown up?
> 
> ...


I believe they are a very, very young and inexperienced teen - review the other thread the gal put up about her Papillion, hence the reason for my concern with her getting a Chi. That's one mammoth "Papillion". 

Clearly, to my mind, "initial outlay cost" would be THE major factor when choosing pups in this particular case based on what I've seen thus far imo.

Personally, I'm awaiting the "Breeder" to rush in here with all guns blazing lmao, I sure hope LS and a few others are present if she does lmao, now that'll be something to see. Alas, I doubt anyone would have the balls to show their face after reading THE TRUTH.


----------



## Chihuahua Luver 101 (Aug 11, 2012)

I know everyone is helping, but the breeder will keep her longer. It's sorta complicated how I'm getting her..

I know everyone is protecting me, but that's what I need to deal with. When I get her, she will be old enough and no longer at 5 weeks I'll get her. She will be around 8 weeks old and i already told the breeder about this. She said she won't do this again .


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Chihuahua Luver 101 said:


> I know everyone is helping, but the breeder will keep her longer. It's sorta complicated how I'm getting her..
> 
> I know everyone is protecting me, but that's what I need to deal with. When I get her, she will be old enough and no longer at 5 weeks I'll get her. She will be around 8 weeks old and i already told the breeder about this. She said she won't do this again .


"Breeder won't do this again" ... unless this is a friend or family who had an accidental mating (which, by the way, there is NO excuse for when pets should be neutered), I would suggest that's a bald-faced bloody lie on their part!!!!

What part of even 8 weeks is NOT enough for a Chihuahua are you missing? Especially with your other very large, young and undoubtedly boisterous other dog? 

Your "breeder" needs to read this thread and absorb every single word of it, hell, they obviously don't even know about low sugar levels and that's lesson #1 with this breed.

Sigh, I'm out, this is going no-where.


----------



## pjknust (Oct 26, 2011)

AussieLass said:


> Re the Molera issue, I would never think less of a Vet if they weren't aware of it, considering Chi's are the only breed who have it -
> 
> Not so, I've had 2 teacup poodles with it. I kept them til 9 mo old and they went to very good homes and I still groom them. They are 4 and 5 yrs old. My mentor has had a few teacup poodles. It's a "tiny dog" thing.
> 
> pam in TX


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

pjknust said:


> AussieLass said:
> 
> 
> > Re the Molera issue, I would never think less of a Vet if they weren't aware of it, considering Chi's are the only breed who have it -
> ...


----------



## pjknust (Oct 26, 2011)

AussieLass said:


> pjknust said:
> 
> 
> > Well I'll be darned ... so many times I've read it's only Chi's that have it & it was one of the first things show judges used to feel for so satisfy themselves it was a pure Chi, back when Adam was a boy
> ...


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Well I am glad that the breeder is waiting at least. I brought my Holly home at 5 weeks 4 days old from a breeder. Was going to loose my deposit if I did not pick her up when I did. We had a emergency visit within the week from her choking,she had to be put back on puppy formula because she kept getting low blood sugar. So we spent alot more than we would have if the breeder would have waited. Holly was only 6 oz when we got her so very tiny. She has a heart defect as well. But we have socialized her well and she is doing great no behavioral issues. Next Chi if we ever get one will come from someone that insists on keeping puppy till 10 weeks at the least.


----------



## Chihuahua Luver 101 (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm glad 2


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

I got Daisy around 6 to 7 weeks and she was from a oops liter. If she'll wait like everyone says 10 to 12 which is definitly what I will be doing the next time I get a chi. They are so small, and I have a boxer and a 4 yr old. Daisy stayed in a landray basket so she could move around but I could still keep an eye on her. She slept in a blanketed plastic container at night in the middle of my husband and I till she could get out on her own. Once she was able to get out of the wash basket on her own, she was confided to only the TV room and her crate. Whenever I went anywhere that would allow pets, she went with me. And we're STILL working on her socialization. Next year when I get a car and my son is in school full time I will be looking around for dog groups and dog classes so she can get more socialized. 

You have to watch that their eatting, and you have to soften their food with warm water or even puppy formula till its soft enough for them to each. You have to watch them carefully on any odd behavior. 

Daisy was with me all the time like a new born baby. They are small and easy to sit on, step on, and even to over look, if your not careful. Even at 8 weeks. They hide easily in the most obviouse places. 

Also you have to be careful with vets, there is a shot that they can not have and it can make them very sick. And some chis can be allergic to any of the shots that are given to them, so you have to be ready for the reaction and have some bendrayl ready just in case. 

Thankfully potty training went pretty well because she learned from Rocki, and now they always go out together. 

Also know that Chis will pick one person that they perfer. Daisy has picked me, which was intended and wanted. But she also likes my husband, my son, and my MIL. But you might not be the person that she picks. We are socializing her with our neighbors dog and neighbor and shes doing great with that.

We're just cautioning you about what your in for and how much time it takes with one so young.


----------



## Chihuahua Luver 101 (Aug 11, 2012)

I know, and thanks everyone though!


----------

